# My first Yamaha snowblower



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

But definitely not my first Yamaha :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice blower and very nice sled


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey I see the Ariens in that second photo! 

Still waiting to hear which it is.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Slick... do you like blue?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

matto said:


> Hey I see the Ariens in that second photo!
> 
> Still waiting to hear which it is.


That's the one I sold...

_"New to this forum, but not new to forums in general. I recently moved from a light to medium snow area to a heavy one. 

I had a fairly new Ariens which got little use. But, like an insurance policy, it's nice to have. I also had a Polaris 500HO with a plow. Again, nice to have, but I used it mostly for ice fishing and trail riding. 

Moving up north here I knew I'd be in serious snow removal territory. I'm on just under 3 acres, large gravel driveway, with a few out buildings and walk areas to keep open.

I sold the Polaris and got a Yamaha Wolverine. Something I've wanted to do for a while as I used to have a Rhino. 

Well, my dealer had only 3 624's left, and 2 were pre-sold, so I grabbed the last one."_


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a Yamaha stable is something you don't see on *SBF* , nice


----------

